# Opinie > Opinie o kosmetykach >  Kosmetyki naturalne

## Gosia

Naturalne kosmetyki ekologiczne używają surowców  roślinnych  z kontrolowanych upraw ekologicznych. Są  one wolne od zanieczyszczeń chemicznych. Czy ktoś z Was w ogóle słyszał, a może używa takich i mógłby się na ich temat wypowiedzieć?

----------


## Jadzia88

Hej ja na chwilę obecną używam kosmetyki naturalne tattoo butter loveink . To sa akurat naturalne kosmetyki do pielęgnacji tatuażu. Nie zawierają parabenów, sa naturalne i i pięknie pachną  :Wink:

----------


## zielonysklep_com

Polecam kosmetyki do twarzy, ciała czy włosów, które stworzono według ajurwedyjskich receptur. Medycyna ajurwedyjska jest najstarszym na świecie udokumentowanym systemem leczniczym, rodem z Indii. Do ich stworzenia wykorzystuje się naturalne, roślinne składniki, które pochodzą z własnych upraw.

https://zielonysklep.com/c/81/kosmetyki.html

----------


## AlfaOmega

Również używam kosmetyków Tattoo Butter Loveink- polecił mi go tatuażysta  :Wink:  W zasadzie to używam go od samego początku jak tylko miałam juz zrobiony tatuaż. Dzięki preparatowi lepiej się ten tatuaż goił. Dzisiaj używam go do codziennej pielęgnacji, tatuaż jest dobrze nawilzony  :Wink:

----------


## KonopnaFarmacjagdynia

Zdecydowanie warto bazować na dobrych i sprawdzonych kosmetykach naturalnych, dzięki nim mamy pewność iż zapewniamy swojej skórze jak najlepszą i i zarazem optymalną pielęgnację. To szczególnie istotne teraz podczas okresu zimy, kiedy nasza skóra narażona jest na działanie mrozu i wiatru.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to ja zaś mnóstwo naturalny i wegańskich cudeniek znalazłam w sklepie internetowym ravina.pl genialne smarowidła tam mają, zwłaszcza do atopowej skóry. Ostatnio skusiłam się ma mydło kawowe i musująca kulę do kąpieli owsianą  :Smile:

----------


## VanessaPa

O peelingu kawowym słyszałam  :Smile:  Nawet ktos z moich znajomych ( kolegów :P ) robił sobie taki peeling. Co do pielęgnacji tatuażu to też używam tattoo Butter Loveink już od dłuższego czasu. Najpierw go stosowałam po zrobieniu tatuażu, przyspieszył mi gojenie. A teraz po prostu do codziennej pielęgnacji.

----------


## Rubina

Ja kupuję naturalne Botame, które można znaleźć tylko w aptekach doz.pl - mają cudowny aloes i świetne peelingi i masła.  :Smile:

----------


## Wazonikowa

A jana Loveink.pl kupiłam mydło do mycia tatuażu ze srebrem  :Wink:  Fajnie myje.

----------


## manakana

Bardzo fajnie sprawdzają się przy mojej atopowej skórze kosmetyki mineralne. Od jakiegoś czasu używam tych z eshopannabelle. Skóra wygląda bardzo zdrowo i promiennie. Niedawno kupiłam też u nich gąbkę do makijażu. Jest bardzo solidnie zrobiona bo mimo codziennego mycia wygląda jak nowa.

----------


## Ewa Malina

do atopowej skóry dobre są kosmetyki na bazie konopii- dobrze pielęgnują i łagodzą podrażnienia. Do pielęgnacji tatuażu wspomniany Tattoo Butter Loveink, nie ma żadnych parabenów czy substancji ropopochodnych.

----------


## MarianaM

To zależy do czego te kosmetyki naturalne. jak do włosów czy cery trądzikowej to pewnie że tak  :Wink:  Ale na zmarszczki to ja bym inwestowała w zabiegi jak np mezoterapia z kwasem HA czy zabieg wampirzego liftingu z wykorzystaniem osocza bogatopyłkowego. Miałam ten ostatni w Dziegielewska Instytucie Oka.

----------


## Kozicka

Ja osobiście polecam stosować kosmetyki naturalne. Warto jednak pamiętać, że one również mogą uczulać, podobnie jak niektóre zdrowe produkty spożywcze. Osobiście polecam drogerię lifetree.pl bo maja szeroki wybór rożnych producentów i na prawdę dobrze doradzają. Z pewnością każdy znajdzie coś dla siebie.

----------


## Anade

Bardzo dobre kosmetyki ma też laboratorium femi  :Wink:  Mega polecam zwłaszcza jeśli chodzi chodzi np o serum do twarzy czy wodę różaną  :Wink:

----------

